# Banana with legs :P



## orionmystery (Jun 28, 2013)

Hairy banana  with 8 legs!


Not sure of the ID. Cyphalonotus sp. or Poltys sp.?


I thought it was some dead flower stalk when i saw it. Luckily it moved (weaving web) 



IMG_8464 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





IMG_8506 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Amazing camouflage!



IMG_8433 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Compare it to a real stalk



IMG_8710 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





IMG_8442 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


More tropical spiders: Tropical spiders | Up Close with Nature


----------



## leighthal (Jun 28, 2013)

That is just so wrong! I may never eat a banana again. Thanks Kurt!

That being said, the last one is awesome. Half showgirl-- half freak of nature.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 28, 2013)

wow.. unusual specimen! Thanks for sharing! That is pretty cool!


----------



## Dinardy (Jun 28, 2013)

I was not expecting that...


----------



## Nervine (Jun 29, 2013)

Great work and thanks for sharing. Never seen anything like that before.


----------



## wyogirl (Jun 29, 2013)

WOW!  Last one is the best.  I am so glad I don't live where you do.... Wyoming just got better. :mrgreen:


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 29, 2013)

so...it can weave itself a banana hammock?


----------



## CoBilly (Jul 3, 2013)

Very...weird. But certainly awesome


----------



## masquerad101 (Jul 3, 2013)

Im getting the heeby geebies lol cool photos. Thanks for sharing


----------



## pic_chick (Jul 3, 2013)

that has to be one of the coolest bug I have seen great photos to the last I would hang on my wall.


----------



## gregtallica (Jul 4, 2013)

Oh man, I hate that exists except for one reason - which is too look at pictures that you take of it.


Stellar as always, thank you for sharing your work. It's awesome.


----------



## Nervine (Jul 4, 2013)

Poltys Milledgei Smith is very similar to this.


----------

